# 1/64 scale Slot Cars



## Motorcade (Jun 21, 2019)

Aurora/Tomy Porsche 959


----------



## Motorcade (Jun 21, 2019)

Ideal Lancia Stratos 1977


----------



## Motorcade (Jun 21, 2019)

Aurora/Tomy Porsche 959 (black)


----------



## Motorcade (Jun 21, 2019)

Ideal Dodge Magnum (glow in the dark)


----------



## Motorcade (Jun 21, 2019)

*Hornby Jaguar XJ220*


----------

